
Show HN: AIDomainSearch – Find the Perfect Domain with AI - mohit_agg
https://aidomainsearch.com/?
======
ackbar03
I don't mean to be negative, it's a great looking site and works well, but
there are a lot of these kind of tools popping up on show hn that don't really
provide that much value. It's a cool convenience for sure but there really
isn't much value. It's great as a practice project I guess but there are so
many of these on show hn these days, dunno if anyone else feeels the same

------
mtnGoat
May I ask how AI is involved and being used? I put in a word and it just added
various prefixes and suffixes like bay and log.

~~~
mohit_agg
the site uses many algorithms some of which are AI-based. AI does not always
kick in or in other words its results are not always ranked higher. Try this
search -
[https://aidomainsearch.com/?search=z](https://aidomainsearch.com/?search=z) .
as you can see brand and composite have ai capabilities. We want to use ai
more extensively in future.

~~~
ToFab123
Where is the ai in that? The results are just the letter "z" postfixed with
random letters.

------
ryancodes
Pro: Great suggestion engine. Nice work. Con: Lackluster .com availability
checks. Several suggested domains are taken.

I'd personally send visitors to Porkbun [1] for registration.

[1]
[https://porkbun.com/checkout/search?q=hnewslink.com](https://porkbun.com/checkout/search?q=hnewslink.com)

~~~
mohit_agg
Thanks for the feedback. We are working on the .com checks. Didn't knew about
porkbun. Will add an option to select registrar.

------
rarestblog
Awesome suggestions, but the background animation is making my CPU run at
nearly 100%.

~~~
mohit_agg
background animation removed.

~~~
1ste
It's still making my macbook pro go crazy

------
slig
Liked some of the suggestions, but the way they're displayed is not very easy
to read. My suggestion is having the domains divided in columns with more
spacing, much like leandomainsearch.com.

------
x13
This isn't AI; it adds letters and words...

